# Micrófonos ambientales para escenario



## guille990 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola, estuve viendo por micrófonos para captar voz pero del tipo ambientales, es decir, el locutor se encuentra entre 1 y 3m mas o menos. Tengo un micrófono ambiental del tipo condenser (o condensador) que lo utilizo en el escenario de un salón parroquial para navidad y otros eventos en donde actúan la mayoría de las veces niños y ancianos. Hace un tiempo se me ocurrió utilizar este micrófono (hará unos 3 años) por el inconveniente que había de que el actor tenga que sostener un micrófono (sobre todo si son niños pequeños), por lo tanto, lo pongo en medio del escenario bien adelante colgado del techo y anda muy bien.
Si bien con un solo micrófono sería suficiente, por las disposiciones de los parlantes y la arquitectura del salón ( que ya hice lo que esta a mi alcance pero no se me ocurre que mas puedo hacer) si aumento mucho la ganancia de este, tengo mucho feedback, y si bajo mucho, se escucha muy bajo en ciertas partes del escenario o con ciertos timbres de voz.
Mi idea era poner varios micrófonos (tres o mas) adelante en el techo y darles menos ganancia para cubrir todo el escenario (unos 3m por 5 mas o menos, por 2.5m de altura) y así evitar tanto feedback. Mi problema es que los micrófonos comerciales de este tipo me resultan un poco caros en este momento.
Las dudas son: ¿serviría aumentar la cantidad de micros y bajar la ganancia de cada uno? ¿y que tipo de cápsula utilizar? ya que abarataría mucho los costos si compro las cápsulas y armo un pcb para sostenerlo, total la parte estética no interesaría tanto porque dispongo cortinados donde disfrazarlo.


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola guille, yo uso mucho ese sistema cuando hay coros, u obras de teatro. Cuelgo 3 mics dinámicos SM57 a unos 3 metros del piso del escenario de la foto:

Con eso es suficiente para que se escuche bien en toda la casa. Solamente le bajo un poco los graves, y por supuesto, nada de "retornos" porque acoplaría enseguida. Los baffles están repartidos por todo el lugar y ninguno "mira" el escenario. La consola es una Samson de 24 canales, común y corriente, necesitás que tenga suficiente sensibilidad, por supuesto con entrada canon.
Saludos C


----------



## guille990 (Nov 19, 2012)

Gracias Crimson por tu pronta respuesta. Por lo pronto intentaré lo que tú dices, aunque no dispongo de micros tan buenos 
Los parlantes estan bastante lejos, como a 3m del escenario, pero el techo es bajo (unos 3m) y hay muchas columnas y vigas donde rebota el sonido y de ahí el feedback. Hasta ahora trato de mejorarlo lo mas que puedo con el ecualizador y no hay ningún retorno por supuesto.
Una consulta, se consiguen las cápsulas de mic dinámico sueltas, así armaría algo simple y lo atornillo del techo y voy con los cables hasta la consola que esta en un cuarto al lado del escenario ya que quiero hacer algo lo mas simple y económico posible y que sea medio rígido como para no tener que andar poniendo y sacando cosas.
También estuve viendo en google y por el foro que utilizan mucho las electret pero no encontré nada que haga referencia a las distancias que captan, las características ni como pedirlas en la casa de electrónica, pero vi que son económicas ¿que tal andarían?


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2012)

El problema con las electret es que tenés el acople garantizado. Los dinámicos son más duros y direccionales. Hay unas copias del SM57 baratas, es cuestión de averiguar, total solamente los necesitás para amplificar la voz humana. Los micrófonos apuntan al piso, si ponés SM58, condenser o cualquier otro cardioide, va a "entrar" sonido amplificado en fase nuevamente y se va a producir el acople. Hace muchos años había un "Antirealimentador acústico", el Solidyne Anti-R 305, que sumaba 5Hz a la frecuencia fundamental (se conoce como técnica de desplazamiento del espectro de audio) y como la frecuencia de salida era 5Hz más alta que la de entrada, se reduciía el acople. Pero Cacho Tirao no lo usaba porque se daba cuenta que la nota de salida no era la nota que tocaba en su guitarra. Será cuestión de experimentar alguno... 
Saludos C


----------



## guille990 (Nov 19, 2012)

Gracias de nuevo por aclararme mas dudas, voy a ver como sale poniendo mas micrófonos como vos decís, ya que pronto empiezo a montar todo porque empiezan los ensayos para Nochebuena y Navidad  y quería que salga un poco mejor que lo que fue el año pasado que cada tanto se me disparaban los acoples y dejaba a alguno sordo 
Lo del "antirrealimentador acústico" estaría bueno, total hay muy pocos que se dan cuenta, la mayoría tiene una papa en la oreja. Hace un tiempo estuve buscando un circuito o algo que funcione como eso y no encontré nada de nada, será cuestión de buscar distinto 
Saludos


----------



## crimson (Nov 20, 2012)

El asunto con los antirealimentadores modernos es que utilizan filtros "notch", esto es, "de hendidura", que con un microprocesador van buscando las frecuencias donde se puede llegar a producir la realimentación y se sintonizan en ella, eliminándola. Los hay de 4 y hasta de 12 filtros, se conocen como "feedback killer" y salen un dinerillo. Hace un tiempo estaba pensando en rediseñar un antirealimentador por desplazamiento de espectro. En Alemania había uno llamado Klangumwandler, que usaba un sistema de banda lateral unica, como los equipos de radio, pero tenía un filtro muy bueno, casi imposible de hacer por un aficionado. Yo estaba pensando en un generador de par Hilbert (audio a +45º / -45º) y multiplicadores de cuatro cuadrantes con CD4066, alimentados con un mixer Tayloe, de los que se usan en SDR,que da los desplazamientos de fase digitalmente, en la época del Solidyne o del Bode Frequency Shifter era todo analógico, complicado y caro. Voy a tener que ponerme a trabajar...
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> El problema con las electret es que tenés el acople garantizado. Los dinámicos son más duros y direccionales. Hay unas copias del SM57 baratas, es cuestión de averiguar, total solamente los necesitás para amplificar la voz humana. Los micrófonos apuntan al piso, si ponés SM58, condenser o cualquier otro cardioide, va a "entrar" sonido amplificado en fase nuevamente y se va a producir el acople. Hace muchos años había un "Antirealimentador acústico", el _*Solidyne Anti-R 305*_, que sumaba 5Hz a la frecuencia fundamental (se conoce como técnica de desplazamiento del espectro de audio) y como la frecuencia de salida era 5Hz más alta que la de entrada, se reduciía el acople. Pero Cacho Tirao no lo usaba porque se daba cuenta que la nota de salida no era la nota que tocaba en su guitarra. Será cuestión de experimentar alguno...
> Saludos C



 Tuve uno , lamentablemente lo entregué con una instalación que realicé sin haberlo "Destripado" antes, pero todavía tengo (En algún lugar) el manual técnico, recuerdo que solo con intentar analizar el modo de funcionamiento daba "Dolor de jaqueca"

Mi opinión sobre la disminución de la realimentación es muy similar a la de Crimson, lo mas sencillo y económico es una buena (Estudiada) colocación de micrófonos y cajas reproductoras sumado a micrófonos "Duros"


----------



## crimson (Nov 20, 2012)

Sí, Fogo, es un tema algo complicado, muy parecido al "tercer método" de generación de Banda Lateral por rotación de fase. Hay unos receptores famosos, los "R2" de Rick Campbell, que usan ese método y suenan muy bien, porque cuando pasás por un filtro de cristales se produce un "ringing" característico que hace que suene raro. Dejo algo sobre estos bichos.















Saludos C


----------



## guille990 (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola, ante todo quería darles las gracias crimson y fogonazo por los consejos. Estuve haciendo pruebas durante los ensayos y la Nochebuena pasada fue la puesta en escena con actores, niños y esta vez venía incluido coro con instrumentos y un par de solistas que debían destacarse y salió todo perfecto con unos cuantos micrófonos dinámicos que disponía y la consola del lugar, que si bien incluye varias entradas de micrófono, estas tienen poca ganancia y los controles de tono no actúan como deberían, ya que son necesarios con esos micrófonos de baja calidad (igualmente esto queda pendiente de solución para el año que viene).
Por ignorancia en el tema pensaba que con uno o dos micrófonos que capten mas, como los electret o los de condensador, iba a tener mejores resultados pero resulta que era a la inversa, mas cantidad de micrófonos que capten menos y sean mas duros.
Saludos y que tengan un muy feliz año.


----------

